# Spirit Halloween Return/Exchange Policy



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a 16.5 " lantern from Spirit last weekend. I noticed tonight that as I was setting up, the bottom park of the glass broke off on the inside. I'm not sure how it happened. I don't have my receipt with me. Can I still take it back to spirit to exchange for another one? I would try to fix it myself but I'm not sure how to take it apart.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-165-light-up-lantern/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you would have to talk to whomever in charge at the store. Try that first before you try fixing it yourself.


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

We have two Spirit stores we go to. One is crabby about returns even with a receipt but the other will happily exchange a defective product without one. Last year I had that issue with a jumping spider that didn't work and the same lantern you have HalloScream. That must be an easy spot for them to break. I think Nowhining is correct, it just depends on the store management.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

yea t took back a blue led because I could get two for 5 dollars more from home depot , they did not like that the girl who help me was friendly 
when I went in before but after that transaction not so much.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Policy is that you must have your receipt. There are some managers that will make exceptions, but always keep your receipt so that you can return stuff. If you have a receipt they have a great policy up through 10/17. After that time all sales become final for the season.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd try to go back to the salesperson I dealt with, hoping he/she remembered the transaction. I know our local Spirit store has had some issues with theft, and people "returning" items for a refund. 
Good luck.


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have your receipt some States have consumer protection laws that may require them to take it back within a certain time frame.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would suggest dealing with the store manager directly. If you bought online and have a problem then send me a PM first and I will point you in the right direction.


ChrisW said:


> I'd try to go back to the salesperson I dealt with, hoping he/she remembered the transaction. I know our local Spirit store has had some issues with theft, and people "returning" items for a refund.
> Good luck.


----------

